# Working with Shadesticks



## Mandi2087 (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey every one! I just got the Sea Me shadestick and I'm having trouble blending it. Any suggestions?


----------



## MACattack (Aug 9, 2005)

Try using a small stiff brush, but work fairly quickly.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 9, 2005)

Rub it over your hand before using it. It softens it up. Or try pulling your skin taut so that it goes on smoothly. 
I personally suggest using Urban Decay Primer Potion first tho, it helps them go on perfectly smooth


----------



## lola336 (Aug 10, 2005)

Yea i 2nd the ud primer or try to use a paint as a base. I find that warming them up helps the best though ;-)


----------



## Sanne (Aug 10, 2005)

use a nude color chadestick underneath, like beige-ing. sea me is hard to blend, and with another shadestick underneath it will glide right on!


----------



## Dancrbabe29 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Mac Shadesticks*

I recently just got Sea me shadestick and im wondering what exactly you all use them for, the colors are so pretty but when i went to use it the one time so far it is very tricky to blend so i ended up just applying it all across the lid and putting the rebel rock blue pigment over..i am looking into buying more in the future but would like to know how everyone else likes to use them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanksss


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jun 6, 2006)

I use the shadesticks actually as you did - as a base.
I rarely use them as is. Too sheer for me.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 
_I use the shadesticks actually as you did - as a base.
I rarely use them as is. Too sheer for me._

 
Yep, me too - as a base only


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 6, 2006)

i use them as bases, but they can be used as a wash of color as well. as you get used to them the application becomes easier. i start at the lashline and move back and forth on my lid to my crease,then blend the edges with my finger or a taklon brush.
(they are kinda like a cream color base and a paint combined.)


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 6, 2006)

shadesticks work best as bases, to make shadow last longer, not crease, and make colors pop. sometimes blasting a shadestick for 5-10 seconds with a hair dryer makes them a little easier to blend and work with.


----------



## Tonitra (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree with what everyone else has said, although Beige-ing can be pretty as a highlight on its own. 
Also, one thing I love to do with my shadesticks is to line my bottom lashline with them (or as close as I can get) and then pack pigments or eyeshadows over top of the shadestick to achieve a well-adhered liner effect. I feel that using the pigments/eyeshadows alone as a liner results in a lot of smudging and loss of colour over the day. By using the shadestick they stay much more vibrant.


----------



## junealexandra (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree with everyone too.  I use Shadesticks everyday,  Beiging for a shimmer base everyday.  I have most of the colors.  I also like to use Sharkskin as an undereye liner when I'm doing a smokey eye.


----------



## lara (Jun 7, 2006)

On myself: Pink Couture or Beige-ing on the lid, worked over the crease with my fingertips. Dusting of setting powder, then eyeshadows over that. Lasts forever and a day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On Clients: exactly the same as above, but with worked upwards with a firm but flexy concealer brush. No fingers.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2006)

i use them as a base and blend up and outward with my fingers. i LOVE Beige-ing. i can't wait to get Sea Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need a blue base so bad it's not even funny anymore..


----------



## Katgirl625 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Cool application trick I learned to use Shadesticks*

Take a shade stick and color over the head of a brush (like 224), and then buff onto lids.  Gives a nice, almost airbrushed quality to the shade stick, easy to blend, etc.
I think this will solve some of the "dragging" problems people have had with shadesticks.

hope this works for you!  I've been doing it for a couple of days, and I love it.


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 7, 2006)

do you rub the shadestick onto the 224 then use the 224 to apply the S/S? b/c it doesnt seem like it would get very much shadestick onto the 224 brush, at least not enough to apply on the lid


----------



## roxybc (Jun 7, 2006)

This sounds interesting, but I'm not totally sure I understand what you mean.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll try to explain better.  I actually lay the brush down on my counter, over a tissue or something, and then just rub the s/s over the bristles of the brush, like I'm coloring it.  Shadestick on brush, not brush on shadestick.  That's how the color gets on there...I get a decent color payoff, but it's not as vibrant as putting on the shadestick directly.  What I do find that it does better is not tugging, and is a sheerer wash of color.
Definitely not necessary if you're using shadestick as a base, but if you want to use it as color, this works for me.  HTHs!


----------



## Dancrbabe29 (Jun 7, 2006)

thank you all for the suggestions atleast now im not so clueless lol i look foward to getting more now, b/c the pigment color was amazing with the shadestick and did last a long time, thanks again


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 7, 2006)

I just tried this with my 252 and am very pleased with the results! It does look soft and airbrush-y


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 7, 2006)

Thx, I think I would like this w. the 252 or 242 I might try it this way tomorrow!


----------



## beautymarked79 (Jun 7, 2006)

i would definitely try this too..thanks


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 7, 2006)

i'll have to try too! thx!


----------



## kradge79 (Jun 7, 2006)

Great tip, I'll have to try it soon! Thanks!


----------



## Katgirl625 (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_Thx, I think I would like this w. the 252 or 242 I might try it this way tomorrow!_

 
Oops, i guess I typoed in my original post - I meant 242, not 224!

Glad it's working for some people!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 7, 2006)

Would it have the same effect if you applied the shadestick directly to your lid then buffed with the same brush? I don't have any MAC brushes so I can't try.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, what a great idea! Thanks.


----------



## Glitziegal (Jun 7, 2006)

Superb idea.


----------



## roxybc (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmm, I'll give it a try, but I mainly just use my shadesticks as a base, so I'm not sure if it will do much. 

Great idea though


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jun 7, 2006)

I do this because I saw the lady at the MAC counter do this. Works excellent!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jun 7, 2006)

Great tip!


----------



## zwfan (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks!! I tried this on my bobbi brown fine liner brush, and it works really good.. i think it's time to give my shadesticks a second chance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sesame (Jun 11, 2006)

Great idea! Now I might actually get some use out of my shadesticks.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Great tip! I tried it and it looks nice!


----------



## Katgirl625 (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zwfan* 
_thanks!! I tried this on my bobbi brown fine liner brush, and it works really good.. i think it's time to give my shadesticks a second chance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
What a fab idea!  I've been wanting a way to get a thinner line with Royal Hue - drawing it on a liner brush sounds like the wya to go now.

Do you guys think macs liner brush is stiff enough for this?  Or should I just try it iwth the angle?


----------



## user79 (Jun 18, 2006)

I hate the tugging problem with s/s, so an MA told me a trick. She rubs the s/s warm on the back of her hand until the product is warmed up a bit, then apply to your lid. If it starts to tug again, just rub it again on the back of your hand to re-warm it. Works pretty well!


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 18, 2006)

my new trick, particularly with overcast, shimmermint, and silverbleu, which i find to be the most difficult to work with, is to blast em with a hair dryer for 5-10 seconds, then apply the product, while warm, to my FINGER, then apply to my eyes with my finger. no tugging, controlled placement, and evenly spread color. works like a charm.


----------



## addicted_2color (Jun 18, 2006)

awesome tips....thanks!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 13, 2006)

I loev shadesticks!
They really make my eyeshadows look great but there is only one thing, blending them out. 
Since Im not very good at blending when I use two or more colors of shadestick the lines where they meet are really visable an its hard to blend them out.
I use my 242 after I apply my shadestick and try to blend out the edges some. I have heard of heating them slightly with a blow dryer but I havent tried this yet.

What are your tips for working with shadesticks?


----------



## bellaetoile (Oct 14, 2006)

hair dryer for 5-10 seconds on a low heat setting. you want them soft, but not molten. don't let them liquify. apply to your FINGER, then to your lid. as you can imagine, the heat from your finger helps with the blending process, and makes colors easier to blend than if you used a brush. i don't like using brushes with shadesticks, because i don't usually see much of a result. fingers give you a more controlled application. also, it's easier to simply blend your shadow/pigment colors, rather than worry about blending your shadestick colors together. also, i think there's several topics on shadedsticks already, try using the search feature. some of the prvious posts might have some helpful tips as well.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Oct 14, 2006)

i use them over a ccb....sometimes that makes them easier to blend and  to work with.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I loev shadesticks!
They really make my eyeshadows look great but there is only one thing, blending them out. 
Since Im not very good at blending when I use two or more colors of shadestick the lines where they meet are really visable an its hard to blend them out.
I use my 242 after I apply my shadestick and try to blend out the edges some. I have heard of heating them slightly with a blow dryer but I havent tried this yet.

What are your tips for working with shadesticks?_

 
I usually will put down one shade like beigeing first from my crease to browbone, then put my other shade (sea me) from my lid to my crease and fade it up while I am applying it, using lighter and lighter strokes of my wand.  If it needs a little extra work, then I just smudge a little with my fingertip.

Remember this, your shadestick doesn't need to be as blended as your e/s, you are going to be covering it up, so no worries.  Just make sure it isn't a harsh line of course.

Too I always put the colored shadestick slightly lower than I want the e/s to be, so when I fade the e/s in the crease, you don't see the line from the shadestick under it.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Oct 16, 2006)

I like to "color" my bursh with a shadestick (brush on a tissue on counter, then swipe shadestick across the brush), and buff in the color onto my lid that way.  works better with a slighty stiff brush.  Or, you could also swipe a brush against your shadestick, and then blend onto your lid.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 

 
_hair dryer for 5-10 seconds on a low heat setting. you want them soft, but not molten. don't let them liquify. apply to your FINGER, then to your lid. as you can imagine, the heat from your finger helps with the blending process, and makes colors easier to blend than if you used a brush. i don't like using brushes with shadesticks, because i don't usually see much of a result. fingers give you a more controlled application. also, it's easier to simply blend your shadow/pigment colors, rather than worry about blending your shadestick colors together. also, i think there's several topics on shadedsticks already, try using the search feature. some of the prvious posts might have some helpful tips as well._

 
Im sorry, I did try to search but it came back with pages of results that didnt answer my specific question. I will be more careful


----------



## bellaetoile (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Im sorry, I did try to search but it came back with pages of results that didnt answer my specific question. I will be more careful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol, i re-read my reply, i didn't at all mean to be bitchy or snarky about the search feature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i remember there being a good shadestick thread before, but i couldn't find it either when i searched...


----------



## Feminist. (Nov 22, 2006)

*Shadestick troubles *

So... when I use shadesticks... they never really seem to smooth out that well. They appear a little blotchy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I try blending them with other colours and using my brush to smooth them out, but nothing works that great.
 Any tips people?
Or is it just certain colours or something?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 22, 2006)

blech, personally I hate Shadesticks haha.  Pretty much for the same reasons as you described, too!  That and they break really easily.  I am not sure how people get them to be so smooth but when I see them used in tutorials, people always apply them straight from the tube so I don't get it!!  Maybe we're just missing something haha


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 22, 2006)

maybe apply a little fast response eye cream to your lids first, then apply shadestick, and use a small shadow brush to even the color out?


----------



## Ella_ (Nov 22, 2006)

I always apply shade sticks to my finger first. I press the tip of the shade stick onto my finger and let it warm up a little first, then draw as much as I need onto my finger tip. Then I apply it to my eyelid.


----------



## Renee (Nov 22, 2006)

I find that applying a primer before the shadestick works really well. I use Paula Dorf's primer but I'm sure any one would help.


----------



## gravity (Nov 23, 2006)

I warm the shadestick first by holding the top part of the container between my palms for a minute, then apply directly to my eyelid.  Then I blend with my fingers.  Fingers are a lot warmer than brushes


----------



## Joke (Nov 23, 2006)

I like shadesticks, the trick is to make them (like other girls mentioned as well) to make them a little bit warmer.
But I agree that paints apply smoother.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 23, 2006)

Here are some previous threads on Shadesticks:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ght=shadestick

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ght=shadestick

There are a ton of helpful threads on Shadesticks in MAC Chat.  Check out the search function.  That should help you.


----------



## bellaetoile (Nov 24, 2006)

first of all, a good base is key. i always use urban decay primer potion, then a shadestick or two, then my eyeshadow or pigment.

hair dryer for 5-10 seconds on a low heat setting. you want them soft, but not molten. don't let them liquify. apply to your FINGER, then to your lid. as you can imagine, the heat from your finger helps with the blending process, and makes colors easier to blend than if you used a brush. i don't like using brushes with shadesticks, because i don't usually see much of a result. fingers give you a more controlled application. also, it's easier to simply blend your shadow/pigment colors, rather than worry about blending your shadestick colors together. use one color shadestick, either a neutral skintone or white, or a color coordinating with your shadow. it's really not necessary to use a bunch of shadestick colors, and it can even end up looking muddy if you try to use too many colors at once, before applying your shadow. using your finger gives great, smooth, vivid color, even with the chunkier, glittery shadesticks. i hear people complain about overcast, yet it's the one i use the most, because it makes my shadow colors so vivid.   


also, i think there's several topics on shadedsticks already, try using the search feature. some of the previous posts might have some helpful tips as well. i know i've replied to several posts on shadesticks. if i get a chance, i'll try to do a picture by picture tutorial on how to use them as well. it may take a little practice, because at first, i was kind of intimidated by them too, but give it a few shots, and you'll be pro at it. i use them daily, seriously, and my makeup always stays on so well. plus, after a little practice, you'll get good at using them, and it really will seem easy and quick.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ella_* 

 
_I always apply shade sticks to my finger first. I press the tip of the shade stick onto my finger and let it warm up a little first, then draw as much as I need onto my finger tip. Then I apply it to my eyelid._

 
I was told that by a MAC MA since I was having such trouble with the Shadesticks and now I cannot live without then!  It is a great tip!


----------



## Feminist. (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank you for all your replies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will DEFINITELY try warming them a little first and putting them on my finger!


----------



## beth_w (Mar 25, 2008)

*Shadestick help...*

'allo!

I have quite a few shadesticks as I seem to buy them without really thinking because they remind me of crayons. Sadly though, I'm having problems with them! I tend to use the back of a brush to scrape some product off and then use my hand as a palette. Is there any way to use shadesticks like this? I've tried and they just crumble. I gots to say, I'm not that happy with them. Does anybody have any tips to get more out of them?


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick help...*

If you are going to use them this way, maybe use the blowdryer over it for a few seconds so the shadestick melts a bit.  It should be easier to apply this way.


----------



## deathcabber (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick help...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_If you are going to use them this way, maybe use the blowdryer over it for a few seconds so the shadestick melts a bit.  It should be easier to apply this way._

 
Second this...I never have trouble when I warm them up a bit. Even rolling them between your palms helps!


----------



## beth_w (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick help...*

Thanks! Will give it a try...


----------



## amber_j (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick help...*

I agree with the tip to roll them between the palms of your hands to warm up the product. I also apply them directly to my eyelid, and just use different amounts of pressure depending on the look I'm going for.

If you decide you still don't like shadesticks I can help you find a good home for them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  lol


----------



## lainz (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick help...*

i usually sit on my shadestick while i work on my foundation, blush, etc. lol...warms it up without bringing out extra tools  and yeah apply it directly to your eyes.


----------



## beth_w (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick help...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I agree with the tip to roll them between the palms of your hands to warm up the product. I also apply them directly to my eyelid, and just use different amounts of pressure depending on the look I'm going for.

If you decide you still don't like shadesticks I can help you find a good home for them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol_

 
Thanks for the offer of help


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick help...*

Ok, so rolling them between your hands works? I was having trouble with my shadestick the other night. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick help...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_i usually sit on my shadestick while i work on my foundation, blush, etc. lol...warms it up without bringing out extra tools  and yeah apply it directly to your eyes._

 
That is a good one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will have to try this!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick help...*

use them like crayon just apply them directly on your eye and us your finger to blend it out id you want this has alwasy worked for me..mangomix and i are best friends right now


----------



## KTB (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick help...*

I roll mine between my palms but still find that some work better than others.  My Corn is amazing but Overcast is all patchy and such.  I'm going to try the blowdryer trick next.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Sep 25, 2008)

*who loves shadesticks?*






hey everybody!lookin forward to buying my first shadestick,and how does it work???  please advice....


----------



## MzEmo (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: who loves shadesticks?*

shadesticks are like bases for your e/s. it glides on really smoothly and it is really easy to blend. My favorite shadestick is the sea me shadestick. they dont list it online but i see it at the counters all the time. which color are you planning on buying?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: who loves shadesticks?*

I have a love hate relationship with shadesticks.  Some are so rough to apply.  I learned a tip a while back to rub the shadesticks in between your hands to soften them a bit so they go on smoother.  The color choices they used to have were amazing.  My favorites are sharkskin and royal hue.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: who loves shadesticks?*

Merging with existing thread on this topic.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: who loves shadesticks?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_shadesticks are like bases for your e/s. it glides on really smoothly and it is really easy to blend. My favorite shadestick is the sea me shadestick. they dont list it online but i see it at the counters all the time. which color are you planning on buying?_

 
is that a shade of blue?  i'm goin for somethin natural and dramatic for night.  thanks for the advice


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: who loves shadesticks?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_is that a shade of blue?  i'm goin for somethin natural and dramatic for night.  thanks for the advice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sea Me is a bright turquoise.  It has been discontinued, but is still available at Nordstrom.com.


----------

